# Update on Leo.



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 15, 2015)

Leo was a very overweight red tegu that we took in 1.5years ago, a few months back Leo lost his mate, Piper to liver and kidney failure and he went through sort of a slump. He woke up from his hibernation early December and woke up a brand new tegu. He is showing so much love, seeking attention, getting lots of cuddles in and has a great appetite and activity level. Hes holding steady at his weight, having great sheds and just livin' the tegu life. 
We love him very much and are very glad to see him happy. 













His size.


----------



## N8bub (Jan 15, 2015)

He is awesome! Must be 5 lbs of jowls alone!


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow is he ever big! Glad to hear he's on the up and up! Thanks for the update!


----------

